# Sephora Blue Eyeshadow. Makeup Tutorial by QueenBella



## BellaLee (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello, girls! Here is my latest video! Come check it out and let me know what do you think!

 Looking forward hearing from you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN9LwoqR2tw


----------

